# Bamboo pole



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

So.... I've been looking to buy a bamboo pole so I can put a gig together and haven't had much luck. Does anyone know where they sale them or of any wild bamboo that I could chop down? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Where you at? I'm sure Hunter can help with with that if he knew your location.


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

I live in Crestview but work in ft walton.


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

There was a cosson gig on a bamboo pole on craigslist yesterday for $40


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

tight lines bait & tackle in pcola. pace blvd. & cervantes st.


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

I bought mine at Walmart


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Crestview Plumbing and Hardware carries our handles.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Five Prongs of Fury is correct. I just picked one up a couple of weeks ago. And a great store to shop also!


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

How much do they run there?


----------



## Chad mynatt (May 2, 2016)

Anywhere near Sarasota that sells these bamboo gig poles


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Brunson nets in Foley. Also have the Closson gig heads.


----------

